# Evil Dead (2013)



## Master-Macabre

I searched everywhere for an Evil Dead thread but couldn't seem to find any.

Anyway, I took the Evil Dead "Dare to Share Your Scare" challenge and thought I'd share it with you guys.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Fantastic ! Loved it .


----------



## studiokraft

Nicely done!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's the link to the Evil Dead trailer with the info on dare to show your scare.

http://www.youtube.com/evildeadmovie


----------



## Lunatic

Great startle MM!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Good job, M-M.


----------



## MorbidFun

Cool video I am looking forward to this reboot


----------



## MurrayTX

Who is going to see it this premiering weekend? I am trying to recruit some normals from work tomorrow night. Am repressing my outrage when some say they have never heard of the series.


----------



## austenandrews

I'm considering going this weekend, assuming I get over this cold.


----------



## MurrayTX

Just saw it tonight. Was well done as an ED universe movie and focused on cringe/gore horror. My inner ED fanboy is a bit pissed about some of the missing elements, but I will get over it...hopefully. I don't regret watching it, but I don't foresee buying the DVD.


----------



## HauntArmada

I have a few qualms about it, but they were minor. Overall I was very pleased. They did a lot of things that I hadn't seen before, and the things that had been done before were still done in an original way. And it was bloody, bloody, bloody good fun. Oh, by the way, stay through the credits.


----------



## dudeamis

I'll be watching it on Tuesday. I heard that there is going to be an ED4 too that will be a sequel to the original trilogy, that Raimi says is more like AoD 2.


----------



## samhaynes

I can't wait to see this, hope it leads to an evil dead 4 with Bruce Campbell


----------



## MapThePlanet

I've read and heard some reviews, all seem to be favorable. I do like the breakaway from CGI! And yes, Bruce Campbell NEEDS to be back in the game!!


----------



## MorbidFun

I saw it last weekend and enjoyed it sadly I missed Bruce in the end credits


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Finally getting around to seeing it tonight! I remember seeing this as an eight year old and being absolutely terrified of the girl in the basement!

Thanks for the heads up - I'll be staying through the credits!

:jol:


----------



## tallahassee

Huge fan of the original "Evil Dead." Was a little apprehensive to watch this remake, but was not disappointed! Loved it so much, I actually watched it twice in the theatre!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Loved the Evil Dead remake!!


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm one of the few that hated it. To me they just missed the point completely!


----------



## zombastic

I think they focused more on gore than scary. 
I was let down. I waited forever and now don't even want it on dvd.


----------



## pamelakumar

The Evil Dead is an American horror movie which has been cited as among the greatest horror films of all time. Focuses on 5 college students vacationing in an isolated cabin in a wooded area. They release a legion of demons and spirits after finding an old audiotape due to which they fall into a major trouble.


----------



## Mattimus

Soooooooo..... anyone else here Bruce let slip that AoD2 is a go?!?

http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3260402/bruce-campbell-confirms-army-of-darkness-2-is-happening/


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

I loved the Evil Dead reboot. I went into it with an open mind, making an effort not to compare it to the originals.....which were my favorite horror films of all time. I found it to be a great pure horror flick. Very eerie and brutal. It was a rollor coaster ride. I liked how they paid homage to the originals with references and other nods, such as Ash's Oldsmobile and the pendant, but didn't try to stick to the original script. I think that this is what Raimi was going for back in the original, but with a low budget it came across comical at times. Then of course he went full on comedy for the sequels. I just don't think that in this case, it'd be fair to try and hold it up to the source material. Any attempt to replicate such a masterpiece in comparasin would be immpossible. Anyway, I saw it twice in the theatre and have since bought the DVD.


----------

